# dual mars powered bicycle trike question



## budvoss (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a trike bicycle that is dual powered by mars brushed motors at 48 volts. I'm running one altrax 400 amp 48 volt controller. Id like to up it to 72 volts with a altrax 72 volt controller. bike is fun now but id like more power. would the mars motors handle the 72 volts and the 500 amps split by one controller
thanks
newbie with epower


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

can you post pics and specs of the trike thanks
I would not recommend make the controller take moer amps then it's rated for


----------



## budvoss (Jun 12, 2009)

i will get some pics up soon
thanks


----------



## budvoss (Jun 12, 2009)

this is a pick of the drive and a pic of two ive built. Im now building a new one that is both front and rear wheel drive lol
I just love electric trikes


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

i am so jealous of you thta most be so fun to ried whats the top speed? the range?
thanks


----------



## budvoss (Jun 12, 2009)

right now its 30 miles at 30mph and 20miles up to 50 mph. and yes it is a lot of fun to ride, wicked acceleration lol. top speed at 52 mph . I bought the 72 volt altrax controller just have not set it up yet.. lol
thanks


----------

